# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous vehicles for B2B short-haul logistics, Gatik, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Gatik

----------


## Airicist

Article "Self-driving delivery van startup Gatik AI comes out of stealth with Walmart partnership"

by Kirsten Korosec
June 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Gatik unveils autonomous box truck

May 5, 2020




> Gatik, a Palo Alto-based startup developing autonomous vehicles for business to business short-haul logistics, has launched a new platform to serve the supply chain’s so-called middle mile – the autonomous box truck.

----------


## Airicist

"Gatik and Loblaw Deploy Canada’s First Autonomous Delivery Fleet"

November 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Walmart will use fully driverless trucks to make deliveries in 2021"
The company is working with a startup called Gatik to test box trucks with no safety drivers

by Andrew J. Hawkins
December 15, 2020

Wal-Mart Stores, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Gatik expands autonomous box truck operations to Texas with $85 million in new funds"

by Kirsten Korosec
August 31, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Gatik and Walmart achieve fully driverless deliveries in a worldwide first

Nov 8, 2021




> Gatik is operating daily deliveries without a safety driver behind the wheel on its delivery route for Walmart in Bentonville, Arkansas, moving customer orders between a Walmart dark store and a Neighborhood Market in its fleet of multi-temperature autonomous box trucks. Gatik’s deployment with Walmart in the state represents the first time that an autonomous trucking company has removed the safety driver from a commercial delivery route on the middle mile anywhere in the world.


"Robotruck Startup Gatik Making Delivery Runs For Walmart Without Humans At The Wheel"

by Alan Ohnsman
November 8, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Gatik, Georgia-Pacific and KBX announce partnership to Disrupt Class 8 Short-Haul Market

Jun 7, 2022




> Gatik’s class 6 autonomous box trucks will deliver goods to Sam’s Club locations
>  in the Dallas-Fort Worth metroplex to enhance service levels and product flow
>  within the Georgia-Pacific-KBX on-road transportation network. The operations represent the first time that class 6 autonomous box trucks have been
>  deployed to disrupt short-haul logistics networks traditionally involving class 8 trucks.


"Gatik’s self-driving trucks to haul Georgia-Pacific goods to Sam’s Club stores"

by Kirsten Korosec
June 7, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Gatik and Loblaw make history with first fully driverless deployment in Canada

Oct 5, 2022




> Gatik’s fully driverless deployment represents the first time that an autonomous trucking company has removed the safety driver from a daily delivery route in Canada, unlocking the true advantages of autonomous delivery for Loblaw’s customers. Autonomous delivery enables Loblaw to operate more routes and make more frequent trips, establishing a supply chain that is safer, more sustainable and more resilient.


"Gatik goes driverless in Canada"
Autonomous tech company removes safety driver from vehicles

by Brian Straight
October 5, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Microsoft to invest in autonomous trucking startup Gatik - sources"

by Krystal Hu and Joseph White
January 4, 2023

----------

